# Simone Dinnerstein



## telarc

Just discovered Simone Dinnerstein and she sounds great! She has a new Cd coming out in August 2008. Also if you check out her website she has a contest giving away free downloads. Everyone should definately check her out. I'll post a link to her website http://www.simonedinnerstein.com/berlin


----------

